# Viagra 2



## moley (May 14, 2002)

In pharmacology, all drugs have a generic name:

ylenol is acetaminophen, 
Aleve is naproxen, 
Amoxil is amoxicillin, 
Advil is ibuprofen, and so on.

The FDA has been looking for a generic name for viagra, and announced that it has settled on ... micoxafloppin.

Also considered were 
micoxafailin, 
midixadrupin, 
midixarizin, 
midixadud, 
dixafix, and of course,
ibepokin.

;D


----------



## deevee (May 8, 2002)

Whats that anti heart attack drug??? mytikkastopin??


----------

